# Long overdue hello from the UK, and puppy pics



## Veebers (May 20, 2012)

Hi, a long overdue hello and an intro! Have been meaning to say hi for yonks now but erm, been just a little busy...! 😉 

We got Bruno (aka Brune the Prune) about 4 weeks ago now, from a breeders in Grantham, Leics...and yes our life has changed drastically! Tbh we welcome the change and are enjoying the shift in life. I have two young girls who, if I'm honest, are proving harder to train than the little man 👽 LOL. So that's a definite work in progress.... 

He's a sweetheart, is definitely a mummy's boy, much to my husband's silent annoyance *evil laugh* and is the cuddliest dog ever... Have fallen truly, madly, deeply. 

Can't wait til he's old enough to run run run with me!

So, shall I attach a few puppy pics?! ☺ 

I'm in Hertfordshire btw, i know there are a few people nearish to me so I will hopefully hijack a meet one day and have a vizsla love-in (or some rough and tumble; Bruno has met so so many dogs in the past month, I've been a woman on a socialising mission; we've certainly gotten around!). It's paid off though and I'm only hoping it continues well.

4 weeks sleepy boy 😍 Day we chose him. 









10 weeks, chilling in the sun. LOVES the sun! 









BASHED, after a play date with 8month old vizsla brothers frank n bob!









My daughter and her new best friend. 









Hiding!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh he is just gorgeous, so wrinkly and cuddly - just yummy


----------



## doublemocha (Aug 28, 2012)

Just beautiful, not sure I can wait 'til January to get a Vizzy


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Brune the Prune is really, really adorable... I love all the photos, but especially "4 weeks sleepy boy". OMG!!

My boy Willie is about five-years-old now, and he also loves, loves, loves the sunshine! I think he actually gets a little depressed when he has to put up with a rainy day.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

welcome to the forum Veebers ;D, have you lost The Prune in your sofa yet? ours is the same colour and I once sat on Ruby as I never saw her :


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! 

I absolutely love the pictures!!! ;D Of course your Brune is georgeous!!! 

We've got our Elza from Grantham too, I wonder if they share the same father maybe???!!! :
Who's your breeder?


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Welcome aboard the bored........ 


You are one blessed person for a number of reasons.

1. You have the most adorable puppy.
2. Your daughter has stunningly pretty eyes. (My youngest daughter has similar and gets whatever she wants from me....  She's still doing it and she's 24 now  )
3. You might have been bashed up by me had you not put up so many puppy pics to make up for the 4 weeks we have missed out on!!!!


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi,

your boy is lovely!
where abouts in Hertforshire are you? I am also in Hertfordshire in St Albans. I havent seen many Vs about!


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I love seeing V puppy pics. I rescued my boy at 6ish monthes old and unfortunately missed out on his super young puppy days. Gorgeous pup


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh Bruno is a doll! I feel like I've seen that picture of your daughter holding Bruno..? Are we friends on instagram (ecarr1336). Sorry! I have so many V friends (strangers) on instagram that I've lost track! 

You will have a blast on a viz whiz! I don't think anything brings me as much joy as watching my pup frolic and play with other Vs!


----------



## EastBayer (Aug 17, 2012)

Welcome! Bruno is a darling! LOVE those puppy paws!

Our Milo is one of the best things that ever happened to our kids as well, ages 8 and 6. She is a handful but is loved and loves them back dearly. There is nothing like all of them greeting each other in the morning and after school.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Hotmischief is right! Your boy is YUMMY! Great choice of words. 

Bruno is very cute! Welcome to the forum, it is great!! <3


----------



## Veebers (May 20, 2012)

I am in Garston, Olive, and there are four vizslas in my local park. All of whom are lovely and have become good play pals with Bruno! My kids go to school in Bricket Wood and as I was driving to pick them up the other afternoon, I saw the most beautiful V...so of course I stopped my car and had a chat 😊 (with the owner HA)

Thanks for your comments, I wish I had more time to post, I ran my first half marathon a couple of weeks ago, so no more gruelling training - hopefully I will have some more time! Although Xmas is now round the corner....first one with the Prune!😍

Bruno's been suffering with Pano 😰 Getting better now, and although he's not been limping for 2 days now but we're still limiting his off lead, exuberant 'free' walks... He's going a bit stir crazy, bless him. 

This is my current fave pic of him with my two girls. Just HOW content can one pup look? They adore each other and I have a son at last heh heh 😉


----------



## Veebers (May 20, 2012)

Eastbayer, love you kiddies! That's what it's like here and this pic illustrates it beautifully! 💘


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Brune the prune, from York, you are beautiful and I look forward to reading all about you...bet you are running your owners ragged, just as Darcy is 19 months down the line...


----------



## Veebers (May 20, 2012)

Adrino sorry, didnt see your q! we got him from Jo Donnelly, in Grantham. Mum is Ruby. Sire - Vandabanda Orion of Gunfield - literally just copy typed that over from pedigree certificate. Not sure of his everyday name!

OliveJosh, do you walk in Veralum park, St Albans?

My little boy is now 10m, he is a joy. And quite a big boy, 26kg!


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Hey Veebers, thanks for the info (eventually  )! I guess then they are not related. I know of Gunfield vizslas I've contacted them when we wanted a vizsla but just couldn't arrange a meet up with them. 

Your boy looks great! What huge boy already!


----------

